# MOST URGENT!!! PURCHASING A HIGH-END GAME SYSTEM!



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Guys & EXPERTS like me-all

*I am in An URGENT Need for HELP from the Forum*

Purchasing/assembling a New System 

*But Very CONFUSED over The Prices,*
.....SO CAN U ALL PLEASE ...Please HELP ME OUT in here


===========================
The Price Quoute as per following(in INR):-


1) AMD 64 939 3500+ = 14250

2) ASUS A8N SLI DElUX = 13500

3) HYNIX D43 Memory 1GB = 7000

4) SEAGATE 250 GB 7200 SATA = 6000

5) XFX Geforce 6600 GT 128 MB = 10500

6) 19" SAMSUNG 957 MB CRT = 14500

7) COMPRO VIDEOMATE PVR/FM TV Tuner Card = 2750

8) LITEON COMBO DRIVE( Black-Max Speed) = 2400

9) SONY FLOPPY DRIVE(Black) = 300

10) COOLERMASTER eXtreme POWER 430 WATTS smps psu = 3500

11) FULL TOWER ATX CABINET = 1000

12) CREATIVE INSPIRE 5200 5.1 =5200

*** *I ordered for Logitech Z5500 THX 500w RMS speaker,& my vendor said they could procure them for 
Rs.23500*

13) APC 1000VA UPS(Black) = 7200

14) LOGITECH MX DUO  WIRELESS KEYBOARD = 3600

15) HP PHOTOSMART 2608 MFD =13000

sO,THAT;S IT 

so PLEASE PLEASE HELP.........

H've VERY LITTLE Time B4 ORDERING THE ABOVE, SO ALL AVDISE 2 ME ASAP

ABOVE CONFIGURATION IS A HIGH END 1(AS ALL U CAN C,ABV 1 LAKH,maybe)
 SO DO HELP B4 I AM SOORY THAT I DIDNOT GET THE RIGHT FEEDBACK PRE- PURCHASE@FORUM

btw,THANKS  FOR LISTENING & MAYBE sharing my WORRY!!!


IMP - Included below is the original price quotation 
**(Do Ignore the spelling mistakes for  the Items in theconfiguration)

*images1.fotopic.net/?iid=y92yuz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 16, 2005)

Well I suggest better wait and take off a day or two before actually ordering. You seem to be in quite a hurry to buy your new gaming PC, but if you get the wrong components in your PC you would have to suffer the next couple of years.

The quotation offered to you for the hardware components are on the higher side. Although you dun expect to have nearly the same prices in Guwahati as in other metros but do check other shops or distributors nearby or a bigger city if its nearby.

To get an estimate of the prices of components you can check www.deltapage.com and *www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/ pricelists. 

Well if you are not interested in having two graphics cards in SLI, then why go for the a8n-sli dlx. Also instead of a 3500+ processor you can very well go in for 3200+ Venice core and save the money for a better graphic card. With the 3200+ you can go for the Asus A8n-e board which would cost round abt 7k. So you now have a better budget for the graphics card if you are a gamer and wont be upgrading any time soon. 

Cross check the other component prices and ask your dealer to give you a better quotation.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Help Me Anyway*

*Dear Sourabh,First tHANKS for the reply*
..& surely HOPe u r the expert 2 advise me.....

but certain facts r surely to be known for better

I) First,I have Waited for a  LOOOOOOOng enough period contemplating(& mostly Sulking) 2 buy the BEST system availableeriod....& its going 2 be a limit to my endurance if i dont have my Dream system(maybe) after 6 yrs stressful wait for a new replacement........so that way,i'm not in the RUN anyway!MAYBE,the Festive Seasons r having a Calling on ME. 

2) As for the BETTER part,I know perfectly where i'm located & the ground realities(IT) ,what 2 expect.To be Honest,Maybe,the configuration(particular the proccy & Mobo)I would be the 1st one 2order out here.So,no BIG Metro comparison for me,but BTW,Guwahati is No Small Sleepy village anyway.(the Real Hindrance is IT Ignorance,as most of all U ppl face in most part of the country),Though it's alltogether another matter,For my above configuration on order,most of the items would be shipped Directly from Bombay/Mumbai or Delhi,& so a SMALL dealer margin is expected(BUT No WAY,can i justify a BROAD DAY LIGHT BURGLURY FOR ME ,AS THOUGH MONEY IN MY CASE MIGHT NOT TOP THE PRIORITY LIST,BUT STILL,I'M VERY MUCH A VFM BUYER)// Also,Contacted most major dealer/distributor in town,but the 1, I am referring to, is probably the Largest(in H/W network & marketing) one in here,spanning their OWN business(H/W) branches in Delhi,Bombay,& THE BIG METROS.& 2 Quote "DATAMATION(my vendor) BAGGED THE BEST RESELLER AWARD 2004"( Refer 2 CRN.i.e Computer Reseller News India)<anyaway,that'a a mystery till yet for me,HOW DID They Do IT,Going by my Personal Exp.)Also 2 Mention,every1,I personally e-mailed Mr.Arichit manmohan,Channel Manager AMD,East India,who quoted me a price of Rs 15500 for 3500+ excluding VAT & other charges & abt Rs 25500 for the 3800+,excluding VAT & other handling charges & ALL THAT FOR THE SINGLE CORE ONES!!!//So that was OFFICIAL-u know.


3) But again,getting feedbacks from varios sources,I feel i m getting fleeeced(from my vendor/dealer),particularly when i can avial purchase opps from B2cwebportals like Active-infocomm 0r Tech-mirchi,e-bay etc,which certainly can give u the BEST BANG for THe BUCK(in India),but isuues like Trust & Guarantee r still a issue very much.So waht abut YOU(sourabh) or the rest alike in this forum,who can give me personal feedback or the the pros-cons to purchase online,wherein i can get a better (Price) deal/////Please particlurly advise whether 2 purchase High-priced IT Items Online & HOW SAFE R THEY? //////

4) As for  your advice regarding applying my RATIONAL in Purchase decisions & thinking 2ice b4 going for a SLI SETup,i think i stand on my grounds & rather clear on what my expectations r(Inspite knowing it all,i.e the downsides>> SLI implementation problem,Big Power requirement,Heat/cooling Issue,darn x'pensive for mobo.etc & particularly,if I dont go for a 2nd card at all),i'm firm by my side 2 go for it>SLI,because,HONESTLY,IF I HAD THE MONEY,I WOULD HAVE PUT 2 7800 in SLI,(But that's Just dreamin)Reality Check,For Money Constraints,now> 1 6600GT,after few months,get another 1,or get my best shot in bunking off the 6600GT's alltogether & get 7800 or atleast 2 6800GT's atleast.(&Maybe that's a Promise)  <<< I may not be a FANATIC GAMER,but A surely a GamerJUNKIE of sort >>>   <<< I m NO KIDDIE,DONT GO ON HYPE OR THE FDE(FORUM DEMONSTRATION EFFECTS),& So Hey I didn't go for the X2 Double Ones >>> So U C it urself where i Stand! Same also for 3500+ single core,& not for a mainstream 3200+VFM one,as every1 knows,todays MONSTERS R tomorrow's MINNOWS! HOPE I GET My Point across Now!


5) FINALLY,one Issue,which i didnot call upon u all in the earlier post,DO also put some pointers/Advisers to judge my selection of the PC & its components!


*Till then,waiting openly for FEEDBAXCKS & particularly abt
the price quotation that i m getting from my vendor(C DA POST B4)

BTW,HONESTLY A GR88 THANKS TO ALL of U ,WHO CARES 2 HELP!*


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 16, 2005)

Here is what I would recommend that u go for

1) 17" Samsung Syncmaster 793MB monitor that will be enough

2) SLI is useless, believe me, U will end up paying a lot more, & the heat issue are also very bad, better go for a 6800GT PCI-E if U want performance, that will do for a long time, if possible, later on sale it & buy a 7800GT when the prices come down

3) 1000 VA UPS is insane, go for a normal APC 600VS one, it will give u about 15 mins backup

4) 3500+ Venice will be a better choice, especially E6 core

5) unless u really need wireless keyboard & mouse, don't go for one, Logitech Internet pro desktop will do fine for U, it costs only Rs 1500

U R from guwahati   , where there, I was born in gawahati


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Logitech Internet PRo costs Rs.825 in chennai, bought iyt yesterday. Nice keyboard and optical mouse combination. cut of the cordless keyboard duo(if ya really wnt then go for it, no problem),. Get the A8N-E and get the BIG/leadtek, XFX 6800GT. Also buy the cabinet offerd by antec and the Antec True power 480. Coz u r buying a high end system, y r u settling for a cheap Cabinet. Also go in for Artic Silver 5 thermal paste.


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 17, 2005)

I would strongly suggest you to rething on ur memory. That memory is crap.

Apart from that, SLI is absolutely useless if u dont plan on using it.


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Twinmos*

I suggest you to go for twinmos Ram.



2*512MB DDR 400MHZ


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Help Me ALL THE WAY!*

Maybe.This time around,I am...rather.......a bit more GREEDY & LUSTY......Cant HELP It........IT's all Up in my MIND!

but anyway,Keep All your Genuine Feedbacks/Comments/Advices  .....POURING IN

Maybe.....it will after all CURE MY LOST Senses!

BTW<WHAT ABT THE PRICE QUOTE,that MY VENDOR is Quoting, Is it ALL OK(not on Hghest side????)

So, as apparently all U know,My State of Affairs by NOW,Should I finally PLACE the ORDER(PC) with them???? (If even they dont Budge a Bit from their prices)

Do Know,I WANT MY PC Really BAD,by now,for it's A BIG PAIN in my A*s 2 long now!!!

ANyway,Keep the HELP CHANNELS OPEN 24x7,for I am Eagerly waiting for My PC as well as your Valuable Advises! PARTICULARLY FOR THEMOST CORRECT PRICE QUOTE for the Various Components,As they should REALLY COST anywhere


----------



## funkymonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Hello.
The prices are not ok at all. They look like 6 month old prices.
A8N SLI DLX is 8.8-9K now. And A8N SLI premium is for 11K, 2x512MB hynix will cost 5K at max,
That monitor costs around 12K.
So no the vendor you are going to is not giving you correct prices. Or he knows that you dont know much and ready spend and in hurry and trying to take advantage.
Tell us from which city you are and people will tell you other reputed vendors in that city.


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Aright the prices are at a little high side. But you just add up these thisngs.

1. instead of the combp drive buy a Sony DRU-810A or Benq 1640 DVD writer.

2.I dont like the sound of that cabinet. Buy a cabinet from antec with at least 2 fans. Also get the PSU from antec. 

3.Get a Geforce 6800GT for this rig not 6600GT.


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Yep funkey is rite, be patient and get a good one. I hve sent u a pm, check it out.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2005)

With a budget like that even my hands are begining to scratch in anticipation  
Anyways Methinks some of the prices are a bit steep like AMD A64 3500+ S939 which is priced at 14,250 at your place whereas my friend out here recently got a AMD A64 3800+ S939 (Venice core) for 12k.

Nextly Dump the Hynix Ram idea as the one you are stating is way too pricy and that too for that cheap Hynix brand which roughly costs around 5.5k for a single 1GB module.Better go in for Transcend 512*2 PC3200 (400Mhz) modules and activate them in Dual channel mode to see things Blaze past by & each sticks will be costing atleast 2.5k each.

As for the Monitor i suggest a Acer AF715 costing 6.5k which is posibly the only monitor i know currently that supports the Max resolutions as high as 1600x1200 @75Hz.This will be quite enough for you but still if you want to go for a 19" do consider a Viewsonic E90 series.

Graphics card for such a config ain't a 6600GT but either a 7800GTX or 6800GT atleast as both these cards can give amazing frame rates and the former is the Single most powerful card out there(Also the one to be drilling a hole in your pocket ).The sole reason i am asking you to ditch the 6600GT is because the upcoming games in order to be played at uber high resolutions needs a High end card and 6600Gt wont last that long enough to support them @1600x1200 resolutions with AA and AF.So only if the budget allows you then you can opt for this or atleast settle for the Powercolor Radeon X800XL 256MB PCi-E version for 19k.

Optical Drive IMO would be the Lite-On SOHW-1673S DVD Writer which must be around 4.3k.How can one think of a Config without a DVD Burner  

I would say the Antec Super Lanboy is a good bet for the any gamer's Cabby Choice.Complete with LED set up this Cab is every gamer's Eye candy.The last i know it costed somewhat around 5.5k. In case you need a review *www.datafuse.net/superlanboy.php

The rest of the Specs are quite in place and if you consider the THX version of Logitech's X5500 it will blow the entire budget out of proportions not to mention exceeding way above the 1 Lakh mark.So my final question remains what is your Final Budget? :roll:


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Sep 17, 2005)

The super Lanboy costs 4.8k, i bought it 2 days ago.
Yes you shoyld opt for 6800GT as the minimum, since you want a high gaming rig. Dont forget that the SMPS palys a important role in your config. I dont know how this COOLERMASTER eXtreme POWER 430 WATTS smps psu. Better go for Antec True power 2.0 480W as ur components are power hunry such as the Graphics card.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 17, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> With a budget like that even my hands are begining to scratch in anticipation
> Anyways Methinks some of the prices are a bit steep like AMD A64 3500+ S939 which is priced at 14,250 at your place whereas my friend out here recently got a AMD A64 3800+ S939 (Venice core) for 12k.



AMD A64 3800+ S 939 priced at Rs.12000!!! Where on earth did your friend get that? 3200+ costs somewhere around 9.6k and 3500+ for around 14-15k...Please give the source so that I can buy that too.


----------



## ammusk (Sep 17, 2005)

i agree with funkymonkey


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 18, 2005)

*First,Once Again,THANK YOU GUYS,U REALLY HAVE BEEN WONDERFULLY HELPFUL!!!* UuuuuuuuM......Uuah
So,Some IMPORTANT clarifications,which should be made,aft so much involved discussions & HELP
//Now the following is serious

**** Scrapping the Whole Idea(PLAN A Configuration) & refreshing (MY) demands from Scratch for a NEW Plan B,after a relaxd cool bath! 

1) Most Probably(95% sure),Not ordering@my Current vendor & Changing Vendor,Starting the Search Game ALL OVER AGAIN, FOR THE"ULTIMATE PRICE OF HIGH_END COMPONENTS @ GUWAHATI"

2) By The Looks (& Views of TRUTH 2),of the Fellow forum-members,Most probably(65-70% sure) not going for a SLI-setup /// Anyway for Non-SLI,what's the better,A8N-E.,or NEO4 Platinum

3) Again,by the Looks (& Views of TRUTH 2),of the Fellow forum-members not going for a 6600GT(100%) sure),but only for a 6800GT.(Yes I want my Game rig future-proof,atleast 2 yrs) //anyway,what's the BEST GENUINE  Price for a XFX 6800GT ???

4) If Hynix D43 is ****,what's then for me,Kingston HyperX 512x2 OR WHAT & WHAT PRICE???
Anyway,wasn't the hynix the BEST Oc'ble Low Latency Value RAM?

5) I DEFINETLY want a wireless Duo(Key+Mice),as i have power sights & want to c,work & game on my big screen(19"),from a distance & the wireless ones works fine that wayBTW,i have a affinity for Logitech I-devices & find wirless MX-Duo a good choice(though heard they/co stooped the productn of da particular mdl),also di-novo for me seems a bit stretched,nor i like it's design/working scheme Much!

6) waht abt PSU & Cabinets?
I really didn't know HOW BAD COOLERMASTER PSU's are,which r anyway rated AHEAD in Price & Performance than The Antec Ones
....& also is 430 watts of power deffecient for a sLi or rather a NON-SLi rig? I really dont know then.......?

7) Stop thinking abt the Cabinet  too,I'm in no way getting a CRAPPY one.YES,ANTEC SUPER-LANBOY would have been a Better READYMADE SOLUTION for my requirements with Leds & Built-in fans & all,But for me Cabinet asthetics Plays a Big Role,& there the LAN=Boy fails all the way for me.I m surely not taking that Ugly Beast(VERY PERSONAL CHOICE)|| Practically the COOLERMASTER cases appears muh better than Antec ones,though priced also steep higher||.Actually,if u have a good PSU & adequate cooling done,any cabinet runs ok,But what I want for a Cabinet is a Super cool one & unfortunately, very few cabinets r made that way in India.Some high-end cabinets from Zebronics(but no representation @guwahati) & tech-com,hav some fancy from me(not quality-wise surely).But wahtever it is,ithas 2 be a full-tower ATX with enugh spaces for extension & cooling(hopefully with a side-glass transperency).I hope u now better anyway!/for Rest,I would better decorate that myself.

8)Surely,I seem to sense sum goof up in the challenger price of rs 12,000 for the 3500+,as the official price is around 16000+(inclusive all),confirmed by mr Arichit Manmohan,Channel Manager AMD India peronally by a e-mail 2 me!

9) As for Not Including A DVD writer in my High-end selection,I already possess a BENQ 1620 16XDLayer DVD-writer in my System1 which i would be tranlocating 2 the new system as soon as it is built.
I actually wanted to go for a combo,bcoz i wanted to have the option of DVD-ripping/copying on the fly & also for ocassional CD-burning.Anyway,by the way,the prices r nose-diving,i'm thinking what-be -the-better deal,a combo drive or a dvd-writer for a 1,000-1200bucks more

10) Lastly,as many of those who r "itching their fingers" & making a curse on me,NO NEED 2 WORRYabt it-at-all,for folks,I'm not a damm RICH SPOILT KID nor do I  have UNLIMITED BUDGET.Though by various hard-tried money management & other cost-cutting,i have maybe saved abt a Lakh bucks for my passion(PC),(but blv me,I'm Just a Simple Ordinary Guy like U all,who discuss every other IT & other topics that matter,f or all the most like we all Indian-techies/nerds r ,just that-VALUE FOR MONEY BUYERS. & TO CONCLUDE,I HOPE,my every-hard-earned money goes in earnest purchases that satisfies a Geek like me......    so there again..........
*

A FRESH REQUEST FOR NEW & FRESH LATEST NEWS ,INFOS &(price) QUOTES for MY (& maybe Yours too)PC PURCHASE , THIS SEASON.*[/b]


----------



## jay4u (Sep 18, 2005)

Deside what u want to do.... this forum is to help u out.... not to meet ur demands....... and we are not asking to buy anything ion particular.... just helping u out with our experiences and giving you various options........


Anyway..... 90000 not less money dude..... think twice before buy dude.......


Dont mind....... just a casual advice


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Sep 18, 2005)

Alright pal,
Build your system with this config
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ -----AFAIK this wont cost you more than 21 to 14k

Asus- A8N-E

2*512MB DDR 400 Twinmos Ram

250GB seagate SATA

LOGITECH MX DUO WIRELESS KEYBOARD

Microtech 800VA 2 batteries model(believe me man it good and offer moe back up time and also costs you around Rs.2400/-)

XFX/Leadtek/BIG 6800GT or 7800GT(This will surely come for 3 yrs man)

Samsung 19"957MB

Antec Smart power 2.0 450W/True power 2.0 480W

Antec/ coolermaster Cabinet(See to that it has two 120mm or atleast one 120mm.

and rest as you wish. Also tell whether you are going to overclock this kid.


----------



## cybershastri (Sep 18, 2005)

Can you please tell me the price of that graphics card, monitor and PSU that you have mentioned. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 18, 2005)

digitized said:
			
		

> AMD A64 3800+ S 939 priced at Rs.12000!!! Where on earth did your friend get that? 3200+ costs somewhere around 9.6k and 3500+ for around 14-15k...Please give the source so that I can buy that too.


Dam a reply posted already.I had to edit my post and apologise for the same.Its the 3500+ which costs 12.5k and not the 3800+  The 3800+ is costing around 28k itself. Sorry for the mistake again.



> //anyway,what's the BEST GENUINE Price for a XFX 6800GT ???


That would be around 24k whereas the Ultra with 256MB Vram is around 28k.



> Anyway,wasn't the hynix the BEST Oc'ble Low Latency Value RAM?


Ummm.....Well actually that would be the Corsair's TwinX series.Those are the best O'cable Ram's out there not to mention the costliest one too


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 18, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Here is what I would recommend that u go for
> 
> 1) 17" Samsung Syncmaster 793MB monitor that will be enough
> 
> ...



Yes it ery much true.Wireless ones are not good for gaming.
Dont go for sli set up.Rather buy a  800 gtx


----------



## cybershastri (Sep 18, 2005)

sidewinder said:
			
		

> Yes it ery much true.Wireless ones are not good for gaming.
> Dont go for sli set up.Rather buy a  800 gtx



Can you please explain me why the wireless ones are not good for gaming? I was planning to buy wireless keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, if you get a good quality wireless mouse, you won't notice much difference. I have a Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer Wireless and it's been working really well - even in games. If you want wireless, get the high-end wireless mice from Logitech or MS.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Can Logitech "MX Duo"  be  termed/described as " Good QUALITY HIG_END " wireless Duos? & if there is a LAG time,How much is it-in sec or millisecs??//Is it really NOT any GAME WORTH? :sob:

BTW,another one >> will a normal 500-600 VA UPS suffice for a SLI/Non-SLI system with PSU of 450 W alone,...rest not including a 19 incher CRT,a high power speaker system & a MFD too 2 back up in the power outages?
... so was basically thinking abt 800 ~1000VA UPS for that!

what say the digit community?


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Go for the Microtek 800va 2 batteries backup which is around Rs.2400/-. Only thing is u cant monitor it from your computer using any softwares.


----------



## funkymonkey (Sep 19, 2005)

Well if you play fast action games like CSS, HL2, BF2 then you really dont want the wireless keyboard and mouse. the lag issue is not in seconds but it feels very sluggish while playing. You are better off with standard keyboard and 1600DPI mouse like Logitech MX518 for the gaming.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 20, 2005)

*im MESSED up*

Now What do I Do,to tell u frankly,if

1) The above Game Rig i am building is also in my thinking(VERY MUCH) to be also 2 display on an 29" HDTV TFT CRT Philips TV,with component  & S-video inputs & the audio connected 2 a 5.1 HT in my Front Living Room,then do I have much choice left if i go for a (lagless)wired keyboard & mice in that situation(Would not I be limited by the wire-length & the already messy Cable clutter in that Zone).Doubled up with my power sights,I was also keeping this situation in my mind.I DEFINETELY(maybe 90% time) want to enjoy a BIGGER,BETTER & WHOLESOME IMMERSIVE Game experience in such above said setup.Sice i am a big race& simulation fan,i was also considering a wireless game-pad/joystick for that matter.(Now,dont jump & advice me for a Playstation there,for it definetely is not coming just right now aft such a hefty investment,still eyeing the PS3 @alatter date)
Help Me Surely 2 advice intelligebly for I 'm in a sort of REAL DUBIDHA! //Thinking again-if after USING the wirless DUO's,not satisfied,I would be just buying a 2nd set of Cheap key-B'ds & Mice,just for the gaming sake!

2) Now what was Moderator Nemesis meaning when he said 2 quoute him


			
				Nemesis said:
			
		

> Well, if you get a good quality wireless mouse, you won't notice much difference. I have a Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer Wireless and it's been working really well - even in games. If you want wireless, get the high-end wireless mice from Logitech or MS.



I am all in reall confusion after all these varied answers & if there is a "GOOD QUALITY WIRELESS MOUSE & KEYBOARD<WHERE I WOULD NOT FEEL MUCH LAG DIFFERENCE<WHICH BRAND & MODEL( In INDIA) HAS IT???", I would be much interested 2 have that?

Now,can the Helpful ones  again bother 2 answer?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes I said it earlier and I say it again - a good quality wireless mouse will give you little or no lag. I myself am an FPS buff and have played HL2, Doom III, Doom III: RoE, UT2004, Quake 3, FEAR, AvP2, etc. with my wireless mouse and never faced any issues of lag. 

However, I am not implying that wireless mice are better for gaming. If you want the best, you need a mouse like the RAZER series or a Logitech MX518. Though they offer high dpi, you gotta understand that your USB port needs to be hacked so that it can deliver more reports per second. Unless this is done, no use of high dpi and the USB port won't keep up beyond a certain limit. Also, when you get a 1600dpi mouse, you need to adjust to the high precision before it is actually useful.

Just for the record, I use the Microsoft Wireless Intellimouse Explorer 2.0 which I bought a year ago.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: im MESSED up*



			
				TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> Sice i am a big race& simulation fan,i was also considering a wireless game-pad/joystick for that matter.


Consider the Logitech Cordless Rumblepad 2


----------



## funkymonkey (Sep 20, 2005)

Well Logitech clearly recommends using PS2 port for their MX518. USB port dosent support higher refresh and hacing threm by software is not risk free. ITs known to kill USB and mobo all together. But Logitech do provide USB to PS2 convertor with their mouse so thats no problem. And why waste a perfectly good USB when you have dedicated PS2 port for mouse.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 20, 2005)

if i 'm not that much of a FPS fan,does MX518 (Razer OOQ,bcoz,non-availability)matter so much,or would a MX Duo mice be nice enough?
Yes Rumble Pad.......giving DUE IMP!

*( also wheres my answer for a  Ideal TV-PC-HT Gaming config) 

Anyway,i m again on My Agent001 activities 2day,......BFT
 thanks


----------



## usmayur (Sep 20, 2005)

*My suggestions*

I think, SLI is useless rightnow as graphics card combo would cost u 50 k,
also the technology is still raw with many driver issues. 
Right now it is better to go for 

AMD 64 3200+ and NF4 based motherboard. 
You can easily save 10 k in that. performance difference is miniscule.

Go for Acer 17" LCD monitor. It is similarly priced as the monitor u 
mentioned.

Floppy Drives are thing of the past. Go for 512 MB Corsair Pen Drive. Expect to shell out anything 3 k extra.
The RAM module u r buying seems too expensive. Invest in 2 512 MB DDR 400 Transcend Drive and save around 1.5 k

Invest in DVD Writer only if u really need it. Otherwise a Combo Drive would do just fine.

Last but not the least, invest all the money saved above in a good Graphics Card.
I suggest u Gainward 6800 GT PCI e 256 MB, it will cost u around 30 k.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 21, 2005)

*NEW Vendor/NEW Prices*

Now,Some NEW Price Quote from NEW Vendor@Guwahati

1) AMD 64-bit Athlon 939 3500+ = Rs. 12,500

2) ASUS A8N SLI Premium = Rs.11,500

3) XFX 6800 PCI-X 256 MB = Rs. 23,000

4) Kingston Ram 512x2 MB  = Rs. 5,500(Approx)

5) Logitech wireless MX Duo = Rs. 3,500

&................final configuration Price Quote 2 be  for the whole system & other components 2 be made avilable  by Tomorrow.

Now,IS these Prices Fair Enough? or r there more pricing mileges that I should push for.

Basically,the price  my New Vendir is quoting is almost similar 2 those listed by Active infocom.com,mumbai,So ARE THESE PRICES by DEFAULT @ MUMBAI(the Best Prices there???),
chk these

for CPU's:
*www.activeinfocom.com/p-category.asp?cid=9

for motherboards:
*www.activeinfocom.com/p-category.asp?cid=8&scid=39

So,What does the community say,do i make the deal with this NEW PC Dealer(if I am at it,i will close/make the deal tomorrow-21/09/05,SO Ppl be kind enugh early 2 reply back)!

Bye & thanks


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 21, 2005)

One Important Thing,
Can I make the System run on Stock,if I cant make expenses for Spl cooling for OC,apart from Good Thermal Paste & 3 fans,as of  Now,for SURELY,I am becoming a pooper after this Hefty Deal,without any penny left further for adequate cooling systems.

What do u all say,can this Biggy RUN ON STOCK ALONE???


----------



## supersaiyan (Sep 21, 2005)

i very strongly suggest that u wait for crossfire to come out as it is much better than sli. plus dude if u r buying such a killer  config why the hell go for xfx when u have gainward or even leadtek. as a matter of fact why bother with 6600gt. go with powercolor x800xl. the reson i am recommending u the x800xl is that -
1. it has a performance equivalent to a 6800gt.
2. nice overclocker.
3. can be used with crossfire technology.
for more info on crossfire go to ati.com.
plus get if u r getting 1gb of ram, i suggest going for 2*512 mb ram to take advantage of the hyper transport feature. 
i hope this helps.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 21, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> i very strongly suggest that u wait for crossfire to come out as it is much better than sli. plus dude if u r buying such a killer  config why the hell go for xfx when u have gainward or even leadtek. as a matter of fact why bother with 6600gt. go with powercolor x800xl. the reson i am recommending u the x800xl is that -
> 1. it has a performance equivalent to a 6800gt.
> 2. nice overclocker.
> 3. can be used with crossfire technology.
> ...



Yes, you can go for the X800 XL from Powercolor for the reason stated above. It has also a 256bit memory interface and memory clock is around 980Mhz DDR3, others plz correct if I am wrong. Also it is somewhat cheaper than the 6800GT. It should cost around 18k I think whereas the 6800GT costs 24k-28k depending on the brand.

And I feel the crossfire technology is superior than SLI.


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 21, 2005)

where are the crossfire enabled motherboards! he'll have to wait a long time b4 crossfire technology comes to india!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 21, 2005)

what abt the price Yaaaar?
i.e the New Prices.........I 'm quoting(from the New Vendor)?

***Please Help me in this Area foremost,then on technology***

hey,Do understand,If I go on Chasing after TECHNOLOGY as per say,I can NEVER EVER Build any system at all !!
Remeember,I don't Live in The STATES of USA,but one F**** statte of ASSam,where SLI tech-to say the lease is the BEST & Most Newest.
So why do u Ppl,insist me on..waiting more for further advances in Technology,when the curent tech r hard 2 find out here. & NEVER IMAGINE that i am BUILDING A KILLER CONFIG,I'm only Building a HIGH-END System,that2 on F***ing PREMIUM prices,due all sort of Bottlenecks of being located @rather the back-bracnches of the IT-enabled states of India.

So,just Cut out "crossfire"  &  other thing & practically make a Reality Check & advise thereby!!!

So,once again,What i said,DO THE NEW PRICE @ My NEW IT VENDOR makes any GOOD DEAL or agin i have 2 look for better price quoute from anothet Guy
(Beoz,Damm,Many of the TECH ENCLAVE Community Guys,including Funkymonkey & others seem 2 have their last say  of the BEST PRICE Procurements from their Vendors)

So,If in the above config(Not Changing Now) what should be Best Prices,Lamington Road,etc,where I can GET the BEST PRICES for the products(particularly any Specific Vendor,where i can Order directly from Here @Ghy>>NAME THE SHOP WITH PHONE NO.)

HEY Ppl,dont make GO ROUND & ROUND IN CIRCLES,please help & advice something on Ground Realities,I AM TOO TIRED Going that WAY,mabe,too frustrated 2 get one simple PC Home!!!

Hope U Understand Now,Sorry for any Hard-talks!
So again,HELP,if u can!






***One More Imp thing,Will this NVIDIA Sli technology not going to be around for any further time,i,e the support  for the SLI platform,or r they going 2 evolve SOON something much different,So will I be left  in the lurch,investing in SLI( for frankly,i was only investing in SLI,tech bcoz,was thinking 2 invest a 2nd graphics card latter or atleast had the Chances of adding one latter there) SO WILL I BE SLI-SAFE In future-techwise?(Damm,for last abt 2 yrs ,i was eyeing the SLi-Tech & Now the ATI Croosfie,Now Where do i Look Beyond,I would n Spare the Tech-Guys,,THEY MAKE EVERYONE "MAD",including themselves for evolving tech-so fast,I WOULD PRACTICALLY KILL ME,iWITH MY OWN HANDS now,Damm KOB they R!)


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 21, 2005)

LOL  ur mostly right...Ive observed many ppl on the forum who just give advice just for the sake of giving it, even if they have the very least idea abt it  
sorry if i offend someone..but this is a general comment not to be taken personally 

back on topic the prices by ur dealer are indeed somewat higher than say mumbai..but I guess we should allow that since u are in guwahati..
i hope u are getting the 6800GT for 23k and the 6800 vanilla!! if he's giving u 6800 vanilla its time u looked at a different dealer!

abt SLI , nvidia is continously improving drivers and support for newer games, moreover forceware rel80 is supposed to infuse new life to SLI tech!
*theinquirer.net/?article=26276

        however SLI is only particularly useful with high end cards...the higher end the better!  its like
2*6600GT ~ 6800GT
2*6800GT ~ 7800GTX
so its always better to get a single more powerful card! however if u are short on cash right now (like me   ) SLI offers a good upgrade path of adding another GPU when the prices come down significantly


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey, I only wanted to suggest one X800 XL (not two), but since someone mentioned about crossfire, that's why the topic came up of upcoming technologies and debate regarding SLI vs. Crossfire. The X800 XL is cheaper than the 6800GT but gives performance at par with 6800GT. You notice the difference between this and others at higher resolutions.


----------



## wolfff (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok dude ur gfx card is way tooooo overpriced. 6800GT for 15k in mumbai
*www.activeinfocom.com/p-detail.asp?cid=13&scid=142&id=50 Should be 1-2k more in your city i guess.


----------



## bunny01in (Sep 22, 2005)

*this is the best deler in GHY*

Hi man I am from Guwahati and I would like to tell you that the best price for your goods ( in Assam) can be got from Mahalaxmi Infotec , this shop is located just besides the overbridge to cross from paltan to panbazar. The shop is near the Kodak shop (left side of the bridge when you come from Paltan)
The price given to you is high coz I had bought 512 Mb DDR400 ram from Jorhat for Rs2400 ( it is cheaper in Guwahati)


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 23, 2005)

wolfff said:
			
		

> Ok dude ur gfx card is way tooooo overpriced. 6800GT for 15k in mumbai
> *www.activeinfocom.com/p-detail.asp?cid=13&scid=142&id=50 Should be 1-2k more in your city i guess.



wat crap!! 2 months back the zebronics guy told me 6800GT was for 23k     how can prices fall down by 8k in 2 months! 
moreover my 6600gt extreme is retailing at the same prices as 2 months back when i bought it


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 23, 2005)

HOPE
*www.activeinfocom.com/p-detail.asp?cid=13&scid=142&id=50

is NOT MIS-QUOTING the Price,
E-Mailing them(Active-infocomm) anyway.

Thanks a million "Wolff" BTW
(Any1 having similar Latest P-Quotation abt XFX 6800GT)???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 23, 2005)

This site claims to sell the Leadtek's 6600GT TDH Edition for 12,995 and then a 6800GT for 15k  How in the hell can there be such minor difference in the prices?
Even Digit's review quoted the price of the XFX 6800GT to be around 23k.This site is suddenly giving me the Deja-vu of those cheap Bazee deals  Better get things confirmed from this site.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 23, 2005)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> HOPE
> *www.activeinfocom.com/p-detail.asp?cid=13&scid=142&id=50
> 
> is NOT MIS-QUOTING the Price,
> ...



Ya, I also think they are misquoting the price. However, waiting for the feedback, please post it in the forum. Also they are qouting A8N-E for 7995 whereas in deltapage it is 6600. There is something wrong somewhere...


----------



## supersaiyan (Sep 24, 2005)

wht is the price of the 6800gt in delhi. pls tell brand also. and source


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2005)

Wireless Mice suck big time. They are the worst. You have to change the batteries every few weeks, the signal gets cut off after just about two feet and the one I have off-tracks. I am now going in for the Apple Mighty Mouse. I tried it out and it is simply superb..


----------

